# Performance measurement tools



## darkshadow (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi all

I'm working on a new tool that may increase Operating System performance. I'm looking for a tool that can measure OS performance especially FreeBSD, so I can compare after and before applying the patch. 

I will be thankful for any help.


----------



## perleo (May 18, 2012)

top utility? top(1).


----------

